# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Rai Azlan's Mehfil

## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Ye shab-e-firaq ye bebasi hain qadam qadam pe udaasiyaan 
Mera sath koi na de saka meri hasratein hain dhuaan dhuaan 

Main tarap tarap ke jiya to kya mere khaab mujh se bichha gaye 
Main udaas ghar ki sada sahi mujhe de na koi tasalliyaan 

Chali aisi dard ki aandhiyaan mere dil ki basti ujar gaii
Ye jo raakh si hai bujhi bujhi hain isi mein meri nishaniyaan 

Ye fiza jo gard-o-gubar hai merii bekasi kaa mazaar hai 
Main vo phool huun jo na khil saka meri zindagi mein vafaa kahaan

----------


## raiazlan

meray humsafar meray humnasheen 
main ne rab say manga tu kuch nahi 

mainay jab bhi mangi koi duaa 
nahi manga kuch bhi teray siwa 

ye talab kiya kay meray khuda! 
sabhi rahatein,sabhi chahatein 
wo ata kry tujy manzilein... 

meray pas jo bhi wo hai tera 
nahi aur kuch bhi teray siwa 

meri dosti,meri zindgi... 
mera illm bhi, mera naam bhi 
kay meri subha, meri shaam bhi 
kay jo mil skein mery daam bhi 
wo sabhi kuch tujay atta kary 

meray chaaragar tu yakeen tu kar 
mujhy mangna tu na aa saka 

mainay phir bhi mangi yehi duaa 
kay gwaahi dey ga mera khuda 

mainay jab bhi us se talab kiya 
nahi manga kuch bhi "TERE SIWA".

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Poocha Tha Aik Sahib-e-dil Ne Mera Mizaj
Be Sakhta Labon Pe Tera Nam A Gya
Hum Ne Tumhare Bad Na Rakhi Kisi Se As
Ik Tajurba Bohot Tha Kam A Gya

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*nice One Dear Keep It Up...*

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

thanx for liking mudasir

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Translation:

Do not overlook my misery by blandishing your eyes, and weaving tales;
My patience has over-brimmed, O sweetheart, why do you not take me to your bosom.

Long like curls in the night of separation, short like life on the day of our union;
My dear, how will I pass the dark dungeon night without your face before.

Suddenly, using a thousand tricks, the enchanting eyes robbed me of my tranquil mind;
Who would care to go and report this matter to my darling?

Tossed and bewildered, like a flickering candle,
I roam about in the fire of love;
Sleepless eyes, restless body, neither comes she, nor any message.

In honour of the day I meet my beloved who has lured me so long, O Khusro;
I shall keep my heart suppressed, if ever I get a chance to get to her trick.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

*Sundar Si Ek Lardki*

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

DIL KI DUA

Mere Dil ne ki DUA jo
Mere hamsafar zara sun

Tere naam ka ho anchal
Mere sar pe mere Saajan


Jo meri hatheli pe mehke
Tere naam ki Hina ho

Mere haath main jo khanke
Tere naam ke hon kangan

Sirf itni si hai Khuwahish
Ke Qabool yeh DUA ho

----------


## raiazlan

Baaaton Baaton Me Bicharne Ka Ishara Kar K
Khud Bhi Royaa Wo Hum Sey Kinara Kar k

Sochta Rehta Hoo Tanhaaye me Anjaam-e-Khulosss
Phir Usii jurm-e-dosty Ko DObara Kar k

Jagmagadii He Tere Shehar Ki Galyaan Mene
Apne Har Ashk Ko Palkon Pe Sitara Kar K

Dekh Lete Hian CHalo Hosla Apne Dil Ka
Or Kuch Roz Tere Sath Guzara Kar k


Ek HI Shehar Me rehna He Magar milna Nahi
Dekhtey Hian Ye Azyat Bhi Gawara Kar K

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

TMKO...

jaan dene ki ijazat bhi nahi dete
wrna mar k mana lein tmko
kabhi khwabow ki trhan
aankho k parde mein rkhen
kabhi khwahish ki trhan
dil mein bula lein tmko
js trhan raat k seene mein mehtab ka noor
is trha apne taareek makaan mein
saja len tmko
hai tmharae liay aisi aqeedat dil mein
apne hathon mein duaon sa uthe lein tmko

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## pici

Excellent sharing ...

----------


## raiazlan

> Excellent sharing ...


thank u so much pici for liking

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Kahan kahan se samaitoon shikasta khwaabon ko
K zabt e gham ka saleeqa nahin hai Aankhon ko

ajab bahar e khizaan hai chaman main ab ki bahaar
hawa urraati phiri mere khushk patton ko

safar abhi to zara sa kiya hai tere baghair
abhi to rona buhat hai udaas aankhon ko

abhi to umr ka ye dasht paar kerna hai
charagh kerna hai kuch be charagh raaton ko

wo raasta bhi ajab tha wo humsafar bhi kamaal
jo mujh ko soanp gaya ser phiri hawaon ko

k jin ko kaat dain khud mouja e bahaar k haat
sajaye kon phir aisi bureedah shaakhon ko

chamakti jaati hain or bheegti bhi jaati hain
huner ye kis ne sikhaya hai meri palkon ko

main bhool jaati hoon her subah tera naam mager
main yaad kerti hoon her raat teri baaton ko

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

wo samne aye to nazron ko jhukaa loon gaa
dekhoon gaa nahi phir bhi tasweer bana loon ga
Image hosting by TinyPic
aana ho to aa jao ruswayee nahi ho gee
dekhe ga nahi koi palkon main chupa loon ga
Image hosting by TinyPic
jo ham per guzarni hai ik bar guzar jaye
her gham ki tarha tujh ko seene se laga loon ga
Image hosting by TinyPic
weeran agar dil ho ankhon main andhera ho
yaadon ke diye apni palkon main saja loon ga
Image hosting by TinyPic
manzoor agar ho gee ruswayee teree mujh ko
main beth ke sahil se toofaan utha loon ga
Image hosting by TinyPic
naraaz agar wo hain mere nasheman se,
main apnay  nasheman ke tinkon ko hata loon ga
Image hosting by TinyPic
kyon mujh se khafa ho ker wo door gaye
baanhon main wo aa jayain main un ko mana loon ga
Image hosting by TinyPic

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Kuch Meethe
Pal
Yaad
Ate Hain..
Palkon
Par
Aanso
Chor
Jate Hain..
Kal
Koi
Aur
Mile
Tu
Hamein
Na
Bhulana..
Dosti
Ke
Rishte
Zindagi
Bhar
Kaam
Ate
Hain..

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## waffa

*niCe stuf dear*

----------


## raiazlan

tahnk u so much for liking

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

((*~*~*Zameen  ka ho ker ---- *~*~*))



Haal-e-Dil jaan ker  bhi anjan  Sa  rehta  hai  Wo
Zameen  Ka ho ker  Aasmaan per rehta hai Wo


Lafaz Lafaz  Uska  Sarapaa Chah Hota hai Lekin
Muhabbat kuch  nehi hoti  Her Pal kehta hai wo


Bhari Mehafil main b wo akser Tanha sa Lagta hai
Lekin  ban  ker Mehfil  ki jaan  si   Rehta  hai  wo


AAnkhon SE  jaisy saddion ki Udasi Tapkti ho us k
Lekin mery honton per Ban k Muskaan rehta hai  wo

Us ko Sochon tu Sehar ho Usi ki Yaad main Sham dhaly
 Meri Wafa Se bekhabar Nadan sa Rehta hai wo ------!!! !

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Nomercy

Nice sharing

----------


## raiazlan

thanx for liking and this one is dedicated to u

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing some new editions,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## raiazlan

more are coming

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

baarish hu_ii to phuulo.n ke tan chaak ho gaye

baarish hu_ii to phuulo.n ke tan chaak ho gaye
mausam ke haath bhiig ke saffaak ho gaye

[chaak = torn; saffaak = cruel]

baadal ko kyaa Khabar ki baarish kii chaah me.n
kitane buland-o-baalaa shajar Khaak ho gaye

[buland-o-baalaa = high and low; shajar = tree]

juganuu ko din ke vaqt paka.Dane kii zid kare.n
bachche hamaare ahad ke chaalaak ho gaye

[ahad = times]

laharaa rahii hai barf kii chaadar haTaa ke ghaas
suuraj kii shah pe tinake bhii bebaak ho gaye

suuraj dimaaG log bhii iblaaG-e-fikr me.n
zulf-e-shab- e-firaaq ke pechaak ho gaye

jab bhii Gariib-e-shahar se kuchh guftaguu hu_ii
lahaje havaa-e-shaam ke nam_naak ho gaye

saahil pe jitane aab_guziidaa the sab ke sab
dariyaa ke ruKh badalate hii tairaak ho gaye

[aab_guziidaa = scared of water; tairaak = swimmers]

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Ankhoon main raha dil main  uter ker nehi dekha
Kashti ke   mussafir  neee  samander  nahi dekha
Pather mugee kehtaa hai meera chahneee  wala
Main mom hon us ne muge choo ker  nahi dekha

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Urdu Tarjama:

Ye wo naam hay jisay letay howay dil main Thandak si utar jaati hay
is k raub say mushkrik kaamp jaatay hain aur kainat k kufr ka chehra masakh ho jata hay
is ki jhalak shahr bukhara main nazar aaye to shahr Balakh Roshan ho jata hay
ye us ka naam hay arshad, jo ungli utha day to asman per Chand toot jata hay

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Main Yeh Nahin Kahta
K Koi Dil Main na Samaye
main yeh nahin kahta
K koi Aarzoo na Ban Paye
Per... Itna Zaroor kahna hai
Ager samjh Sakoo
K dil Main Kabhi kisi ko
Itni Jaga Na do
K Dil k liye Dharkna he
Mushkal Hojaye...



heartcandlerose.gif

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Bara Ehsaan Hum Farma Rahey Hain
Ke Unke Khaat Unhein Lauta Rahey Hain

Nahin Tark-e-muhabbet Par Wo Razi
Qayamat Hey Ke Hum Samjha Rahey Hain

Yaqeen Ka Rasta Tae Karney Waley
Bohat Taizee Se Wapis Aa Rahey Hain

Ye Mat Bhoolo Ke Ye Lamhaat Humko
Bicharney Ke Liyae Milwa Rahey Hain

Taajub Hey Ke Ishq-o-ashqi Se
Abhi Kuch Log Dhoka Kha Rahey Hain

Kisi Soorat Inhein Nafrat Ho Hum Se
Hum Apney Aaeib Khud Ginwa Rahey Hain

Wo Pagal Mast Hey Apni Wafa Mein
Meri Aankhoun Mein Aansoo Aa Rahey Hain

Daleelon Se Ussey Qayail Kiya Tha
Daleelein De Ke Ab Pachta Rahey Hain

Teri Baanhoun Se Hijrat Karney Waley
Nae Mahaul Mein Ghabra Rahey Hain

Ye Jazba-e-ishq Hey Ya Jazba-e-rehm
Teray Aansoo Mjhe Rulwa Rahey Hain

Ajab Kuch Rabt Hey Tum Se Ke Tum Ko
Hum Apna Jaan Kar Thukra Rahey Hain

Wafa Ki Yaadgaarein Tak Na Houn Ge
Meri Jaan Bas Koi Din Jaa Rahey Hain

----------


## raiazlan

Iss Khamoshi pe mat jana,
ToofaaN sae guzar k aaya hun maiN !!

Cheen le gaya mujhko mujhse hi,
Ya shayad khud ko hi bhool aaya hun maiN !!

Be sabab-Be wajah ab lagein mehfillen,
Wajah ae Ishrat shayad luta aaya hun meiN !!

Mehazur iss duniya sae ya huN khoya khoya,
Shayad issar ae zindagi chorr aaya huN meiN !!

Jo leke aaya, wo hai khamoshi,
ab bass khmush, kavish ae mehzoozi gavaaN aaya huN meiN !!

60326ysi9i6ch0l.gif glitter rose divider image by deedee3373

----------


## raiazlan

*** MUHABBAT AUR KAHANI ***


Tumhein Kaisy Batayein Hum
Muhabbat Aur Kahani Mein Koi Rishta Nahi Hota
Kahani Mein
To Hum Wapis b Atay Hain
Muhabbat Mein Palatney Ka Koi Rasta Nahi Hota
Zara Socho!
Kabhi Dil Mein Kharashein Daltii Yaadon Ki Saffakii
Kabhi Daman Se Liptii Hay
Kisi Bhooli Hui Saa'at Ki NumNaaki
Mujhay Dekho...
Mery Chehrey Par Kitnay Mausamon Ki Gard Hay
Aur Iss Gard Ki Teh Mein
Samay Ki Dhoop Mein Rakha Hua Ek Aayina
Aur Aayiney Mein Taa Hadd-e-Nazar Tak Phaily
Muhabbat k Sitarey Aks Ban Kar Jhilmilatey Hain
Nayii Duniyaoon Ka Rasta Batatey Hain
Lakeeron Mein Kahani Hay
Kahani Aur Muhabbat Mein Azal Se Jung Jari Hay
Muhabbat Mein Ek Aisa Morr Ata Hay
Jahan Aa Kar Kahani Haar Jati Hay
Kahani Mein To Kuch Kirdaar Hum Khud Farz Kartay Hain
Muhabbat Mein Koi Kirdaar b Farzii Nahi Hota
Kahani Ko Kayii Kirdaar
Mil Jul Kar Kahin Aagay Chalatey Hain
Muhabbat Apney Kirdaron Ko Khud Aagay Barhatii Hay
Kahani Mein Kayii Kirdaar Zinda Hi Nahi Rehtay
Muhabbat Apney Kirdaron Ko Marney Hi Nahi Deti
Kahani k Safar Mein
Manzaron Ki Dhool Urrti Hay
Muhabbat Ki Musafat RaahGeeron Ko Bikharney Hi Nahi Deti
Muhabbat Ik Shajar Hay
Aur Shajar Ko Iss Se Kya Matlub
k Iss k Saye Mein Jo b Thaka Haara Musafir Aa k Baitha Hay
Ab Iss Ki Nasl Kya Hay, Rung Kaisa Hay
Kahan Se Aaya Hay Kis Simt Jana Hay
Shajar Ka Kaam To Bas Chhaon Dena
Dhoop Sehna Hay
Isay Iss Se Garaz Kya Hay
Parrao Dalney Walon Mein Kis Ne
Chhaon Ki Taqseem Ka Jhagrra Uthaya Hay
Kahan Kis Ehad Ko Torra, Kahan Waada Nibhaya Hay
Magar Hum Jantey Hain
Chhaon Jab Taqseem Ho Jaye
To Aksar Dhoop k Naizey
Rag-o-Pay Mein Utartey Hain
Aur Iss k Zakhm Khurda Log
Jeetay Hain Na Martay Hain...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Bin tere ab koi Chahat nahi

Zindagi ki bhi koi khuwahish nahi

Tum nahi the to Zindagi main kuch kami thi

Ab ho ker bhi tum mere nahi

Sab kuch paas hai magar

Ek tu hi to mere paas nahi

Hazaron ne hamain Chaha lekin

Ek tujh hi ko hamari Chahat nahi

Hum tere beghair bhi Jeene ki koshish karenge

Kyun ki ab hamain kisi aur ki zaroorat nahi

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Tum Udaas Na Hona

Zindagi Ki Rahoon Main

Oonch Neech Hoti Hai

Faslay Bhi Berhty Hain

Chahtain Bhi Lut_ti Hain

Raet Ke Toofanon Main

Sansain Bhi Rulti Hain

Yeh Bhi Aain Mumkin Hain

Aaj Hum ikhathay Hain

Kal Ko Saath Hoon Na Hoon

Chahe Kuch Bhi Hoo Janaan!!

Hosloon Ko Na Khona

Be_Wajah Bhi Na Rona

Tum Udaas na Hona

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

aaj phir yaad bahot aayaa woh
aaj phir usko duaa di hum ne

koii to baat hai usmeN "Sahil "
har khushee jis pe luTaa di hum ne

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Jharna

*wow*

wowwwwwww 

thats really nice collection 

thanks for sharing

----------


## raiazlan

thanx for liking 
btw nice name is it ur real name

----------


## raiazlan

suno hamdam...
suno rahbar...
ruko tharo...
mari mano...
ye rah buhut mushkil hai...
akalay chal na paoo gay...
buhut si uljhanay hon gee
buhut si mushkilain hon gee
jinhay tum sah naa pao gay
tumhara sath dainay koo...
rah aasan karnay ko...
tumharay sath chalta hon
tumharay sath chalta hon
mai rah kay sab kantay ...
hatoo say chun loon ga...
jab tum thak jao gay ...
musaafat mai lai loon gaa
kuch pal zindagani ko...
kuch pal muskuranay ko...
tumharay sath chalta hon
tumharay sath chalta hon
mai janta hon maray mohsin...
hamara sath fani hai
musafat mitt hi jani hai
mari iss bayrukhi ko...
koi bhi naam nahi milna...
kay iss kahani ko...
koi anjaam nahi milna
magar tumhay manzil tak pohchanay ko...
shikasta paa lout anay kooo...
tumharay sath chalta hon...
tumharay sath chalta hon...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Me usey judai ki kasoti per parkhon ga...
Gar mera payar nasha he to utar jaye ga...
Theek hi kaha tha mere hath parhney waley ney...
Too ager payar karey ga to bikhar jaye ga...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Udaasiyon Ka Sabab Jo Likhna
To Ye Bhi Likhna
Ke Chand Taare Sub Badal Gaye Hain
Wo Zinda Lamhe Jo Teri Raahon Main
Tere Aane Ke Muntazir Thay
Wo Thak Ke Saayon Main Dhal Gaye Hain
Wo Teri Yaadein Khayal Tere Ranj Tere ILzaam Tere
Wo Teri Aankhein Sawaal Tere
Wo Tum Se Mere Tumaam Rishte Bichar Gaye Hain
Udaasiyon Ka Sabab Jo Likhna
To Ye Bhi Likhna
In Honton Pe Na Mukkamal Hone Waali Duaon Ke Suraj
Pighal Gaye Hain
Ab Tumaam Sapne Hi Jal Gaye Hain

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Jab se aik ajnabi ko apne dil mein basaya hai
Tab se meri zindgi ka har rang nikhar aaya hai



Har lamha har jagah bas usi ka hota hai dedar
Ab to kudrat ka har jalwa hasen nazar aaya hai



Gulabi honth mehkte gesu mekhmal sa badan
Uske yowaan ne zehn-o-dil pe ik qaher daya hai

Woh chamakti ankhien, woh uske chehre ka noor
Jasey insaan ke Roop mein chand uthar aaya hai



Naaz apni kismat par bhalla kyunkar na karu
Usko pakar zamane ka nayaab gouhar paya hai


Bolne lagi hai meri GhazaleiN kyun ? Shayaad
Mere asha'aroN mein bhi ussi ka asar aaya hai

----------


## raiazlan

((**MAIN IK  BE NAWA SI SHAEYR***))

Main Ik Be Nawa si Shaeyr
Sab Lafaz Udaas Se hain Mery
Maani b hain Kuch Roothy Se

Tanha Ratjgon Main 
Mery Buhat Se Un kehy Jazby Aksar
Lafzon ki Tlash Main buht Dur tak Nikalty Hain
Soch k sahilon pe
Tery sath sath Chalty hain
Seharaon main Bhatkty Hain
Panchion k Sang urty Hian
lakin -------- Phir bhi
Be Zuban Hi rehty Hain

Meri Is bebasi pe ----
Kabhi Aakaash Hansta hai
Kabhi  Chand b Udaas hota hai
Raat b Kasar hi Roti Hai
Phir subah k Ubharty Ujalon Main
Dharti pe ban k Shabnam Chamkti Hai
Buht Haseen lagty hain
Us k Bikhry ye Ashakon k Moti
Isi Sabnam  Main kehin
Mery Aansuu bhi Kho Jaty Hain

Suno ----   Jannaa
Jab Se mery Ashakon se
Tum jo Hoy Barham
Pathar ker li main ne apni Aankhain
Baraf hain ab Mery Ansuu
Ab Her Subah main
Ik nea Janam leti Hon
Bhool Ker Beeti Hoi Ratain
Aur Pichali sab Batain
Main Muskrati hon
Roz Hi Muhabbat ki mehfil
Tery Sang Sajati hon

Main Ik Be Nawa Si shaeyr
Jis k sab Lafaz Udas hain Jaana
Mujy Tum se bas itna hi kehna hai
Agr Kabhi jo Tum Aao tu
Meri Pathar si Aankhon Main
Do ashak gira Dena
Mery Baraf Maathy Per
Tum Apny Lab Rakh Dena
Aur ---------- PHIR
Bas Itna Kehna
Meri MUhabbat Tu Teri hi Amanat thi
Tum Ne Jany Main Bas
"   JELDI     KI    "
============ ========= ===

----------


## raiazlan

ik Gazal us pe likhuu.N dil kaa takaazaa hai bahut
in dinon Khud se bichhar jaane kaa dharakaa hai bahut

raat ho din ho Gafalat ho ki bedaarii ho
usko dekhaa to nahiin hai use sochaa hai bahut

tashnagii ke bhii muqaamaat hain kyaa kyaa yaanii
kabhii dariyaa nahiin kaafii, kabhii qatraa hai bahut

mere haathon kii lakiiron ke izaafe hain gavaah
main ne patthar kii tarah Khud ko taraashaa hai bahut

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Esa Bhi Nahi K Mujhko Muhabbat Nahi Mili
Jesi Me Chahti The Wo Qurbat nahi Mili

Milne Ko To Zindagi Bht Qareebi Rishton Se Mili
Per Jesa Mene Chaha Wesi CHahat NAhi Mili

Socha Bhi nahi Tha K Esa Bhi Hojaye Ga
Rukhsat Hua Ese K Rokney Ki Mohlat Bhi Nahi Mili

Apni Tamam tar Wafain Us Se Mansookh Karden
Bawajuud Is K Bhi Hamen Rafaqat Nahi Mili

Bad Is K Zindagi Me Kayee Humsafar Mile
Ilawa Is K Kisi Se Tabyat Nahi Mili

Dunya K Hajjum Me dhundtey rahe WO CHehra
Magar Kahen Suurat Nahi Mili To Kaheen Seerat Nahi Mili

----------


## raiazlan

Jab woh mera naaam

Apnay hathon ki lakeeron mein

Talaash ker k thak gai

To dheeray se sar jhukaya

Aur muskura k kaha

"Lakeerain jhoot bolti hain"

----------


## raiazlan

jaane kyun wo saanso ki dor tootne nahi deta
bas do kadam aur chalne ka waasta dekar mujhe rukne nahi deta

baat kehta hai wo mujhse hans hans kar jee lene ki
ajeeb shakhs hai mujhko chain se rone nahi deta

aaj hausla deta hai mujhe chaand sitaro ko chhu lene ka
wo pyara sa chehra mujhe tootkar bikharne nahi deta

shayad jaanta hai wo bhi in aankhon men aansuo ka sailaab hai
jaane kyun fir bhi wo in aansuo ko girne nahi deta

mujhse kehta hai, main to mar jaunga tumhare bina
main zinda hun ab tak ke wo mujhe merne nahi deta..

----------


## raiazlan

Mai aaina hoo'n wo mera khayal rakhti hai
Mai tut ta hoo'n to chunn kar sambhal rakhti hai

Har aik shai ka wo hall bhi nikaal rakhti hai
Zaheen hai mujhey hairat mai daal rakhti hai

Mai jab bhi tarq e taalluq ki baat karta hoo'n
Wo rokti hai mujhey, kal pe taal rakhti hai

Wo mere dard ko chunti hai apne pouro'n se
Wo merey wastey khud ko nidhal rakhti hai

Wo dubney nahi deti hai dukh k darya mai
Merey wujud ki na'o utchal rakhti hai

Dua'ain uski balao'n ko rok leti hain
Wo merey char soo aisa hisaar rakhti hai

Ik aisi dhunn k nahee maine fir kabhi bhi suni
Wo munfarid sa hasee'n mai kamal rakhti hai

Usey nidamatain meri kaha'n gawara hai'n
Wo merey wastey aasa'n sawal rakhti hai
---------------------------------------------------

----------


## raiazlan

Koi tum se pooche kaun hoon "main"
Tum keh dena koi khaas nahi
Ik dost hai kacha pakka sa
Ik jhoot hai aadha sacha sa
Jazbaat ko Dhaanpe parda sa
Haan eik bahaana acHa sa
Jeevan ka aaisa saathi hai
Jo door na ho kar paas nahi
Koi tum se pooche kaun hoon "main"
Tum keh dena koi khaas nahi

----------


## raiazlan

By Parveen Shaker

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Baadalon Se Kaat Kaatke,
Kaagazon Pe Naam Jodna

Yeh Mujhe Kya Ho Gaya?
Yeh Mujhe Kya Ho Gaya?

Doriyon Se Baandh Baandh Ke
Raat Bhar Chand Todna

Yeh Mujhe Kya Ho Gaya?
Yeh Mujhe Kya Ho Gaya?

Ek Baar Tumko Jab
Baraste Paaniyon Ke Paar Dekha Thha
Yoon Laga Thha Jaise
Gungunaata Ek Abshaar Dekha Thha
Tabse Meri Neend Mein Barasti Rehti Hai
Bolti Bahut Ho Aur Hasti Rehti Ho

Jo Tujhe Jaanta Na Ho
Us-Se Tera Naam Poochna

Yeh Mujhe Kya Ho Gaya?
Yeh Mujhe Kya Ho Gaya?

Dekho Yoon Khule Badan
Gulabi Sahilon Pe Aaya Na Karo
Tum Namak Bhare Samundaron Mein Yoon
Is Tarah Nahaya Na Karo
Sara Din Chandni Si Chhaayi Rehti Hai
Aur Gulabi Dhoop Baukhlai Rehti Hai

Jaamno Ki Naram Daal Pe
Naakhoon Se Naam Khodna

Yeh Mujhe Kya Ho Gaya?
Yeh Mujhe Kya Ho Gaya?

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

img]http://aycu40.webshots.com/image/52239/2003889446660010110_rs.jpg[/img]

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

yeh hai meri kahani
khamosh zindagani
sannata keh raha hai
kyun zulm seh raha hai

ek dastaan purani
tanhayi ki zubani
her zakham khil raha hai
kuch mujh se keh raha hai

chubtay kantay yadoon ke daaman say chunta hoon
girti deewaron ke aanchal mai zinda hoon

bass yeh meri kahani
benishaan nishaani
ek darr beh raha hai
kuch mujh se keh raha hai

chubtay kaanten yadoon ke daaman se chunta hoon
girti deewaron ke aanchal mein zinda hoon

bajay pyaar ki shabnum mere gulistaan mein
baraste rehte hain har simt maut ke saye
siyahiyon se ulajh padti hain meri aankhein
koi nahi .. koi bhi nahi jo batlaye
kitni der ujalon ki raah dekhe
koi nahi hai koi bhi nahi
na pass na durr
yeh pyaar hai
dil ki dharkan
apni chahat ka jo ellan kiye jaati hai
zindagi hai jo jiye jaati hai
khoon k ghoont peay jaati hai
khwaab aankhon se siye jaati hai

ab na koi paas hai
phir bhi ehsaas hai
yahiaon mai uljhi padi
jeene ki ek aas hai
yadoon ka jungle yeh dil
kaanton se jal thal yeh dil

chubtay kaanten yadoon ke daaman se chunta hoon
girti deewaron ke aanchal mein zinda hoon

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

[img]http://www.loveurdu.com/urdu-poetry/Adeemhashmi/Images/shairi/ademhashmi033d.gif[img]

----------


## raiazlan

Ma (Mother)...

( God could not be everywhere, so he made mothers..
fortunate are those who have them..)

Aakar Chupa lo mujhe, bahut Chal liya
Tumhare bin yeh Safar kiya..par Jeevan nahi Jiya.

Ek baar Dil se laga lo, Gila-Shiqwa khatam ho jayega.
Yeh woh Armaan hai jo, aakhiri Saans ko kheecta chala jayega.

Tumhara hee Hissa hoon, koi Parayaa to nahi
Thak gayee huN aur Rastaa lambaa hai abhi.

Goad mei kuch dher Ssoney do, Neend aatee nahi abh
Aanchal mei Chupa lo, kho jayen yeh Zakham sab.

Bahut Baaten karnee hai, kabhi Mauka hi nahi mila,
Ma kyon tumsey kabhi iss Dil ka Taar nahi Juda?

Ehsaas dilao ki mai Zinda hoon,
Acchee, Pyari bas Tumharee hoon.
Ma kabhi Aana zaroor tumhare bina bahut Akela hoon
mail sent by shahab akhtar

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Ajab Mere Ishq Ka Haal Hai
Pr Ajj Dil Main Aik Malaal Hai

Ye Kese Khushbo Hai Mere Char Soo
Shayad Bister Pe Teraa Romaal Hai
29nc5yv.gif image by ORANEBYRD
Apni Qismat Pe Yaqin Ha Lakin
Teri Aik âHaanâ Ka Bhi Sawal Hai

Tum Tanha Chor Gae Ho Mujhko
Aur Dil Main Ab Bhi Tera Khayal Hai

Yaqin Nahin Tu Thek Haiâ¦. Lakin!
Manlo Mera Ishq Lazawal Hai

----------


## raiazlan

Iss tarah ki baatoon main Ehtiyaat karate hain
Zindagi ki Raahoon main, baar-ha ye dekha hai
Sirf sun nahi rakha, khud bhi aazmaaya hai
Tajraboon se sabit hai,
jo bhi parhtae aaey hain
uss ko theek paaya hai,
iss tarah ki baatoon se Manziloon se pehlay hi,
saath chhoot jatay hain, Loag rooth jaatay hain,
ye tumhain bata doon main
Chaahatoon ke Rishtoon main, phir girah nahi lagti
Lag bhi jaaye to uss main, wo kashish nahi rehti
Ek pheeka pheeka sa raabta tu hota hai
Taazgi nahi rehti
Rooh kay Taalluq main, Zindagi nahi Rehti,
Baat wo nahi rehti
Laakh baar mil kay bhi dil nahi miltay
Zahan kay jharokoon main, yaad kay dareechoon main
Titilyoon kay Rangoon kay phool phir nahi khiltay
Iss liey main kehta hoon
Iss tarah ki baaton main Ehtiyaat kartay hain
Iss tarah ki baaton sae Ijtinaab kartay hain

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

abb yaad ka album kholoon tu,
Kuch log bohut yad atay hain,
Main guzray dinoo ka sochoon tu,
Kuch log bohut yaad atay hain,
Ab jansy kis nagri main,
Soaye paray hain muddat say,
Main raat gaye takk jagoon tu,
Kuch log bohut yaad aatay hain
Kuch batain theen pholoon jasi,
Kuch khushbo jaisy lahjay thy,
Main sheher-e-chaman main tahloon tu,
Kuch loog bohut yaad atay hain
Wo pal bhar ki narazgiyan,
Aur maan bhi jana pal bhar main,
Ab khud say jub bhi ruthoon tu,
Kuch log bohut yaad atay hain

----------


## raiazlan

Yaadon Mein Har Pal Rahti Ho Tum,
Kabhi Na Dil Mein Khayaal Ho Tera Kam,
Tamanna Hai Yeh Dilki Mere,
Ki Tujhe Kabhi Chaahun Na Kam,
Bayaan Karun Jau Hai Dil Mein Mere,
Kahe Na Chaahen Hum,
Kahe Na Chaaho Tum,
Par Bayaan Karen Tau Hum Kaise Karen,
Dilse Hothon Tak Aaye Par,
Kahe Na Paayen Hum,Kahe Na Pao Tum.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Chalne ka housla nahi, rookna muhaal kar diya
Ishq ke iss safar ne tou,mujh ko nidhaal kar diya

Milte hove dil-oun ke beech, aur tha faisla koi
usne magar bichadte waqt, aur sawaal kar diya

Mumkina faisloun mayn ek,hijr ka faisla bhi tha
Humne tou ek baat ki, uss ne kamaal kar diya

Mere laboun pe mohar thee,per mere shesha ruh ne tou
shaher ke shaher ko, mera wafiq-e-haal kar diya

Chera-O-naam ek saath, aaj  na yaad aa sakke
Waqt ne kis shabi ko, khwaab-o-khayaal kar diya

Mudatoun baad ussne aaj, mujh se koi gila kiya
Mansab-e-dilbari pe kya, mujh ko bahaal kar diya.

----------


## raiazlan

Main wahi hoon jisey tum pyaar kiya karte the,
Din main so baar mera naam liya kerte the,
Aaj kya baat hai kyun mujh se khafa bethe ho,
Kya kisi aur ko dil apna bana bethe ho,
Fasley itnay to pehle na hua karte the,
Main wahi hoon jisey tum pyaar kiya karte the,

Mujh ko maloom hai gham hai koi saugaat nahi,
Tum mujeh apna kaho aise bhi haalaat nahi,
Aur agar bhool gaye ho to koi baat nahi,
Zakham to pehley bhi is dil pe laga kerte the,
Main wahi hoon jisey tum pyaar kiya kerte theâ¦â¦â¦â¦
Main wahi hoon jisey tum pyaar kiya kerte theâ¦â¦â¦..

 goldredheartdivd.gif divider gold red image by dabreeze2008

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

[im]http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f89a27fa8e.jpg[/img]

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

WOH MUJH SE POOCHA KARTI THI...

"ye jo tum lafz likhte ho
ye jo tum harf buntay ho
youn he benaam jazboon ko
haseen ik rang dete ho
teh'hai dil main chupi batein
jisse tum youn sunate ho
yeh kiss k naam karte ho?
bhala woh koun hai janaa?
jo youn neendain churati hai?
ragg-o-jan main utar'ti hai
tumhare dil main basti hai
bhala wo husn ka paikar
zara humko bhi batlao
bhala wo koun hai humdam... ...
bhala wo koun hai humdam... ..."


MAIN SUN KAR SABHI YE BATEIN
bohat dhere se hansta tha
ussay bechain karta tha
main usko youn satata tha
main kehta tha...

"main bataoon ga
jab uska waqt aaye ga
abhi kuch dair baki hai"



WO KEHTI THI

"mujhe ye khauf hai janaa... .
kahin tum dair na kardo!"

MUJHE YE MAAN THA KHUD PER
k behte waqk ka dhara
main uss muthi main bhar loon ga


!!!MAGAR SHAYAD!!!

ussay janay ki jaldi thi
k iqraare wafa k din
wo chanchal shokh si larki
aur uske jhilmilate nain
manno matti main ja soye...


MAIN USKO DHOONDHTA HOON AB

main khud ko roolta hoon ab
assay kaisay bataoon sab
k main jo lafz likhta tha
k main jo harf bunta tha
ussi k naam karta tha

MAIN KAISE KAHON YE AB

k haan janaa...
tumhain jo khauf la'hak tha
wo to ho giya mujhse
meri khali hai muthi ab
haan maine dair kar di hai...
bohat he dair kar di hai...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Pighaltey huey waqt kee soorat mujjhey yun hee rulaati hai, 
Naa jaaney kyun terii suraat rah rah kay ubbhar aati hai. 
Hamey too shehar kee tanhaayinaan hee bhaaney lageen, 
Hamarey khudd kay kissey yeh aksaar hamey sunaani lagiin. 
Khudd kay haalat pay naajaaney kyun hansii aatii hai, 
terii khushiyoon main hee hamey zindagii nazaar aatii hai.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

humara kya hai





Humara kya hai k hum to chiraaG-e-shab ki tarah 

Agar jale bhi to bas itni roshani hogi 

k jese tund andhero.n kii raah me.n juganuu 

Zaraa sii der ko chamake chamak ke kho jaaye 

Phir is k bad kisi ko na kuch sujhaa_ii de


Na shab kaTe na suraaG-e-sahar dikhaa_ii de





 Humara kya hai k hum to pas-e-Gubaar- e-safar 

Agar chale bhii to bas itni raah teh hogii 

Ke tez havaao.n kii zard maa_il naqsh-e-qadam 

Zaraa sii der ko ubhare ubhar k mit jaaye 

Phir us ke baad na rasta na rah_guzar mile 

Hadd-e-nigaah talak dasht-e-bekinar mile 





Humari simt na dekho k ko_ii der me.n ham 

Qabiilaa-e-dil- o-jaan judaa hone vaale hai.n 

Base basaaye huye shahar apni aa.Nkho.n ke 

Misal-e-khana- e-viiraan uja.Dane vaale hai.n 

Havaa kaa shor ye hii hai to dekhte rehna 

Humari umar k Kheme.n
 ukha.Dane vaale hai.n

----------


## raiazlan



----------

